# A skill all preppers need to know and pass along



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Tourniquets, a skill all preppers need to know and pass along*

I've been gone for a bit, still like this place, it's my favorite. In order to contribute I wanted to pass this along.

The majority of us around here especially those of us who hang out in this sub thread are more medically savvy than the average 1st/CPR provider.

I read an article the other day about an EMD dispatcher who, either didn't have knowledge, followed outdated protocols, or was just plain bad at her job. Cost a guy his life, and now has added life long guilt to a by-stander who stopped to help.

Here is the article and clip.
http://www.10news.com/news/san-diego...ioned-01132015

After doing some digging, I seen there is still many of those who don't know how great an application of a tourniquet (TQ) is. At the very least, you never take one off, even a make shift one.

I thought Id make this post about the good of that taboo and mystical article of kit that has probably saved more battle field lives of any procedure other than....surgery. Please spread this info around and look into it yourself.

In this crazy world we live in and numbers to show proof, there are many providers and hospital staff that don't know the good a TQ can do.










Here are a few more bit of great sources of info to either arm you or change your mind:

https://docs.com/1GDX0

http://www.traumamonkeys.com/home/20...ut-tourniquets

https://www.facs.org/media/press-rel...s/hartford0214

"If war is the dark side of humanity, than military medicine is the light". If this is true, there are thousands of those who have been shown the light and walk this earth today because of this item, yet those on the front lines; cops, FF, and EMT-B/P don't know about the beaming light being shown to them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

EXTREMELY important!

A tourniquet has saved the lives of people I know.

I think you should prob ask a moderator to add the word "tourniquet" to the thread title


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have only had to use one once, this was back about 10 years and commercial TQ's were not out there. At least where I worked.

This was when TQ's were still a last resort treatment. The pt sliced open his antecubital vein after putting his arm through a plate glass window. Lots of blood everywhere. Ended up using a thigh size bp cuff pumped all the way up. Decreased a little to no bleeding but faint distal pulse. Kept an eye for it and rapid injection of diesel into the ambulance. Put in 2 lines on opposite arm enroute.

Course, I got to the hospital and the rookie RN pulled the lines saying they were bad (umm almost 1.5 liters in between the two and they were bad?) and the doc took the cuff off before they had everything ready. Despite their best efforts, the pt survived.

TQ's work when used properly and are left well enough alone!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Years ago I was the first person to come upon a motorcycle accident. 

The motorcycle Driver was laying in the ditch, conscious with his leg bent in a unnatural position. Driver was responsive, his complexion was pale (shock) and blood from some scraps but no blood from his bent leg. 

County Deputy arrived and using a road flare and the Driver's belt applied a tourniquet to the bent leg!

Driver ended up losing his leg.

Never understood (but then I'm just a former second class Boy Scout) why the Deputy applied the tourniquet. No external blooding. Any internal bleeding would have been held in check by body tissue until the ambulance made the 10 minute trip to the hospital.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jim1590 said:


> ....and the doc took the cuff off before they had everything ready. !


Ai Ai Ai....  :thumbdown:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

LincTex said:


> EXTREMELY important!
> 
> A tourniquet has saved the lives of people I know.
> 
> I think you should prob ask a moderator to add the word "tourniquet" to the thread title


Agreed, that's what I get for posting a thread at 2am...LOL


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I love the CAT tourniquet. I not only have one as part of my trauma kit but I carry one in my cargo pocket at work. 

They're extremely easy to use and I'm a big fan of the one handed application for self aid/buddy aid.


----------



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

For my job, I usually have 3 TQ on me at all times. IMO I think the best TQ to have is a SOF TQ. It is strong, the windless is metal, and is reusable. I would not trust reusing a CAT TQ. Like you stated, never take off a TQ, if you need to readjust it for any reason, just put another TQ on.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sometimes a TQ is the *only* alternative to stop or slow severe bleeding. Every first aid kit in our house, BOB's, shop or vehicles has one as well as each blowout kit (I have one on my belt, and two in my vehicle and on each piece of kit) on the odd chance that one is needed.

I like the SOFTT-T/W tourniquets as well as the SWAT-T. The SWAT-T is good if space is an issue, plus it can be used as a pressure bandage as well. I also have a couple of CAT's, but am in the process of phasing those out.

TQ's seem to inspire the same dread in a lot of people as those evil black rifles. A little education would go a long way.

Good thread!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Good thread; now where do I purchase such items? I don't have any in my First Aid tubs. Thanks.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

At the hunting cabin I have an Army surplus Tc3 bag that I picked up used.
I don't know how to use a lot of what is in it but if something happened someone would or I'll try my best with what I have. At least I have it.
Israeli bandage I could use as well as quickclot and the tourniquet. Probably could use most of it. Decompression needles maybe not so much.

Also donated a Skedco rescue stretcher, and an m9 medical bag to the local volunteer fire dept there.

http://store.glennsarmysurplus.com/combat-medic-lifesaver-bag-tc3-v2-unused-w-supplies-p533.aspx

TC3 Contents:

* Blanket Survival Blizzard Pack Reflexcell Military Green Qty = 1 NSN# 6532-01-524-6932
Splint Universal Alum 36" O/A LG 4.25W Gray & Olive Drab Reuse Qty = 1 NSN# 6515-01-494-1951
Adhesive Tape Surgical Porous Woven 3" x 10 Yards Qty = .25 or 1 roll NSN# 6510-00-926-8884
Bandage Muslin Compressed Olive Drab 37 x 37 x 52" Traing. W/Sfty Pins Qty = 3 NSN#6510-00-201-1755
* Blanket Heating Disposable 90 x 90 cm Water Repellent 8S Qty = 1 NSN#6532-01-525-4062
Leash Shears Trauma Black High Break Strength Qty = 1 NSN# 6515-01-540-7226
Tourniquet Combat Application One-Handed Qty = 2 NSN# 6515-01-521-7976
Pad Isopropyl Alcohol Impregnated NonWVN Cotton/Rayon White 200S Qty = 6 NSN#6510-00-786-3736
Marker Tube Type Fine Tip Black Permanent No Odor Dries Instantly Qty = 2 NSN# 7520-00-312-6124
Nasal Trumpet 28FR Sterile Qty = 1 NSN# 6515-01-529-1187
Shield Eye Surgical Fox Single Natural Aluminum 12S Qty = 1 NSN# 6515-01-449-1016
Needle Decompression Device 14GA by 3.12IN Qty = 2 NSN#6515-01-541-0635
Bandage Kit Elastic Qty = 2 NSN#6510-01-492-275
*Dressing Chest Seal Wound 8 x 6" Rectangular Sterily in Poly... NSN#6510-01-757-0300
Bandage Gauze Cotton y6 Ply White 4.5" Wide 4.1 yrds long Qty = 1 NSN# 6510-01-503-2117
Bandage Elastic Flesh Rolled Nonsteril 6" x 4.5 Yrds 10S Qty = 1 NSN#6510[-00-935-5823
Bandage Kit Elastic Abdominal Wound F/Trauma Kit Qty = 1 NSN# 6510-01-532-6656
Bandage Gauze Impregnated 3" x 4Yrd Kaolin Hemostatic Quick Clot Qty = 2 NSN# 6510-01-562-3325
Glove Patient Examining & Treatment Latex/Powder free Qty = 4 NSN# 6515-01-525-1975
Leash Shears Trauma Black High Break Strength Qty = 1 NSN # 6515-01-540-7226
Strap Cutter, Combat (includes case) Qty = 1 NSN# 4240-01-568-3219
Scissors Bandage 7.25" Lg Ang to Hdl 1.5" Cut LG Blunt Pts Crs Qty = 1 NSN#6515-00-935-7138


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's some of the folks I use for med supplies, I don't know how they compare on price, but so far all have been dependable and have good stuff.

http://www.chinookmed.com/
http://www.atlanticmedsupply.com/index.php?p=home
http://www.shopmedvet.com/category/suture-and-skin-closure

Hope this helps


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Many trauma kit supplies including CAT tourniquets and SWAT tourniquets, chest seals, and various trauma bandages can be found at Amazon.com for cheap


----------

